# Cooking Range Gas,Washer/Dryer _ Fridge



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

Friends
- Any recommendation on a 4 burner gas cooking range? brand names.. I can spend upto 3000Dhs for new... does the shop deliver and install at home?

Similar question for Fridge & washer Dryer....



Loking for Stainless Steel finish for both


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Just go to C4 and pick out whatever you like. Avoid Beko.

I find it best to go to C4 on a Friday afternoon


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Beko washing machines are good, can't comment on their cookers though!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You obviously aren't up on their recent product issues then. I'd get onto Google if you own any...


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

m1key said:


> You obviously aren't up on their recent product issues then. I'd get onto Google if you own any...


Hi Mikey,

You're correct I'm not up-to-date with product issues. I can only say that from my own experience of buying a Beko washing machine I've had no problems in 2 years.

As I'm not an expert on such matters, I took the advice of Which before purchasing and they rated the model I bought as one of their best. Certainly has performed better and more quietly than my previous Bosch, but then I guess that's to be expected as that one was 8 years old and things advance.

My advice to OP is check out Which


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You might want to look into doing a single brand package deal, for all the things you want to get. Gets you discounts and a common warranty so you deal with just one company, also they usually throw in freebies ...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

News item - Trading Standards Institute

Nearly 138,000 Beko products could be a safety risk in UK homes - ITV News

Appliance firm Beko linked to 11 deaths | The Sunday Times

They have had a lot of safety issues in recent years.

Btw, Which are numpties. Some of their reviews and tests are a joke. Self proclaimed experts in everything


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

m1key said:


> News item - Trading Standards Institute
> 
> Nearly 138,000 Beko products could be a safety risk in UK homes - ITV News
> 
> ...


funny thing....how come only UK seems to be struck by this mass defect? Beko is big in the middle east and there was nothing as big as your posts? Just wondering....keep buying Miele


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

m1key said:


> News item - Trading Standards Institute
> 
> Nearly 138,000 Beko products could be a safety risk in UK homes - ITV News
> 
> ...


Sounds very bad. Good job I only purchased the washing machine


----------

